# Koda ABGA Reg Boer X Geista 75% Boer/Nubian Kids ARRIVED



## HybridMustang (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## HybridMustang (Jul 29, 2011)

And also i want to include the long waited Dobbie  (Dottie) picture of my Lamancha/Nubian 1 quarter boer doeling


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

both of you, thanks for sharing your CUTE baby pics!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Adorable!!


----------



## HybridMustang (Jul 29, 2011)

Petersfamilyfarms said:


> both of you, thanks for sharing your CUTE baby pics!


no problem  ^_^ glad you enjoyed them


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

So cute! I'm glad they finally came for you.  I love Dobbie's coloring!


----------



## HybridMustang (Jul 29, 2011)

bessmiller said:


> So cute! I'm glad they finally came for you.  I love Dobbie's coloring!


thanks  me too lol at first i didnt like her coloring but then as i got to know Dobbie after getting her i just fell in love with her  shes amazing XD


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute and LOVE the spots!


----------



## HybridMustang (Jul 29, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> Very cute and LOVE the spots!


 thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute....congrats... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

I love your LaMancha/Nubian! Too cute!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice kids.


----------



## HybridMustang (Jul 29, 2011)

mistydaiz said:


> I love your LaMancha/Nubian! Too cute!


thanks  ^_^ i love her too lol


----------

